# 180+ppm NITRATES! HELP PLEASE!



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

MY FULLY ESTABLISHED 10 GALLON TANK (O ammonia 0 nitrites) HAS OVER 180PPM NITRATES! AAAAAHHHHHH IVE DONE TWO 25% WATER CHANGES IN THREE DAYS AND NOTHINGS HAPPENING! IVE CLEANED OUT THE GRAVEL THOUGHRLY AND I DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO DO! HELP LPEASE BEFORE I LOOSE MY OTHER BABY RAM!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I'd do another test, is your test kit new? 180 sounds very high. I'd do a very large water change 80% & retest. Ideally you want to keep your nitrates under 20. You may need to do 2-3 water changes to accomplish that.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*test kit*

yes, i only bought the test kit a few days ago. thats when i realized the nitrate was 180PPM! i lost a baby german ram too.  very very sad. the other is still ok, and my tetras are fine too. i might take my baby ram out and put him in the newly cycled 35 gal. only 20 ppm in there.

should i do a water change everyday? or every other day?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

newbiefishfanatic said:


> should i do a water change everyday? or every other day?


Lots of fish will tolerate daily water changes. In this case as the nitrates are so high, I would hold back on their feed and do larger water changes daily until things are under control.


----------

